# Solved: Can't access Facebook on any browser



## BFB (Sep 20, 2011)

Pleeeeeeeease help!

I have 3 browsers, Chrome, Firefox, & I.Explorer. This morning I could access all websites without a problem. I switched off, 10hrs later I switch back on & cannot access Facebook on any of them. All I get is 'cannot find Facebook', 'Server not found', 'cannot display the web page'. Seems to be no problem with any other web sites.

I'm using the wifi in a Vietnam hostel & other computers, using the same internet connection, don't have this problem so I'm guessing there's something up with the spaghetti inside my laptop somewhere.

I'm a complete idiot when it comes to computers, but did manage to follow one of your suggestions about following c:\Windows\system32\drivers\etc\HOSTS. & seeing if Facebook was blocked through that route. It isn't.

I've tried to 'Ping' Facebook, as suggested by some help sites, to see what that gives me but I'm simply not clever enough to be able to do this .

That's about all I can say. I really hope you can help, but whatever the final result, thanks a million for trying!

Sysinfo details:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Starter , 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N450 @ 1.66GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 28 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1014 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator 3150, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 102399 MB, Free - 78434 MB; D: Total - 125814 MB, Free - 64317 MB; 
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., 1005P, x.xx, EeePC-0123456789
Antivirus: AVG Internet Security, Updated and Enabled


----------



## BFB (Sep 20, 2011)

I found a guy who was a bit cleverer than me (not too difficult) and he changed the DNS server for me . Re-booted the browsers afterwards & everything works fine! If he wasn't a guy I'd've kissed him...

The route to change the DNS server was as follows:

control panel - network and Internet - network and sharing center - wireless network connection - properties - internet protocol version 4 (TCP IPv4) - properties - preferred & alternate DNS server changed to 208 . 67. 222 . 220 & 208 . 67 . 220 . 220 

Hope that helps some others out there as I see on the Net that lots of folk have this problem .


----------



## davealex (Sep 20, 2011)

I use the secure version in that case, i.e, https://www.facebook.com/. But I'll surely try this solution. Thanks man.


----------

